# Kahr new Night Sights



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I installed these the other day and love them. Very bright even at the indoor range. If you like them, they are hard for Kahr to keep in stock. Here are my two CM9's compared.

*Truglo Tritium PRO*


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jeb Stuart said:


> I installed these the other day and love them. Very bright even at the indoor range. If you like them, they are hard for Kahr to keep in stock. Here are my two CM9's compared.


I have night sights on my EDC and one other and would not be without them.
They improve my acquisition and focus in dimly lit areas as well as total darkness without hindering my aim in daylight.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

These are my newish factory sights on my EDC. (Dark room with small flashlight illuminating the ceiling)








This is with my CT Lasergrip








This is my Olight PL MINI 2 (600 lumen)


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice JEB! A blind man could see those bad boys.


----------

